# Steroids?



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, so I'm going to bring up a seriously controversialconversation IMO. Please don't ban me or close the thread because of misconceptions. This is just for interests sake and in no way will I even ever attempt this! (Especially with 2 kids and a baby). 

I was reading old keeps from Fat Bill and Maurice Carver (supposedly), and couldn't help but notice how all of them used some version of steroid, male hormone, anavar, etc to improve the performance of their dogs. Now I know this was in the bygone age of legal dog- fighting, but I was wondering if some people still use steroids on their dogs. Over here I have no doubt that there are those that inject their dogs in the underground world of dog fighting- but what about in the area's of weight pull and other dog activities?

What are your thoughts on the matter?

Let me reiterate! I have absolutely no intention of using steroids of any kind on my dog- I'm just curious as to what your thoughts are as I have heard that laws pertaining to performance enhancers are more lenient in USA.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is not something that is condoned, especially for activities like weight pull etc.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Do any of the registries drug test for weight pull?


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Do any of the registries drug test for weight pull?


That was going to be my next question. Who enforces this rule? Surely there are people who do this- but how would we know, right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are not tests required but anyone who wants to work a dog long term knows the damage these drugs can cause. I am sure there are people who give the dogs drugs but they would be the inexperienced people thinking that's what it takes to get performance out of their dogs. Just like the WP people who beat up the dogs and force them to pull. Not everyone is guilty of it but they are out there.

If you look at the damage long term drug abuse does to people you can image what it does to dogs and they would have short careers. Those who know how to work a dog properly with proper supplements will have a longer healthier career. There are some supplements that are pretty close to steroids but they make the dogs burn hotter and that in it's self is not a great thing for long endurance.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

the issue with steroids is the same in animals as in people. steroids are a great tool to combat certain ailments, but obviously if abused or consumed without actual need it leads to increase recovery rate after one exercises....needing less time between "workouts" therefore catapulting one s performance. 

some people believe in small controlled doses it helps keep the body fresh etc.... I dont think we are no where near the end of that research, so here s a rule of thumb.

if your dog isnt injured he doesnt need steroids, pretty simple./


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a firm believer in theres no substitute for an honest days work.. If your not willing to put the time in you don't deserve the results.. Same goes with hounds.. And genetically if they don't got it they don't got it, extremely simple concept..

Unless medication or supplements are needed i've never used such things, don't believe in it. Sometimes it can be beneficial but with these hounds i believe if you NEED supplements other than health reasons you ain't doing something right.. I know some excellent handlers who choose to use supplements, healthy and natural and thats perfectly fine.. Their dogs not mine.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Steriods are a tool that can have great results with arguably little side effects, but the majority of people do not know what they are doing and do way more harm than good. They drastically reduce recovery time allowing for more work and more gains but again if you use them wrong you will do more harm than good. I wouldn't recommend them to dogs of people but they are used in medicine for a reason... They are relatively safe and effecitve if used right


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

ok! so let me see if i get this straight. most of you think steroids are bad! some think steroids are ok if the reasons are legit AND the person using them on the dogs know what they are doing? Reasoning is sound! cool thanks. 

What food supplements would be considered the best for peak performance, do any of you use other natural supplementation? If so, what?


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

YAHHOO said:


> Steriods are a tool that can have great results with arguably little side effects, but the majority of people do not know what they are doing and do way more harm than good. They drastically reduce recovery time allowing for more work and more gains but again if you use them wrong you will do more harm than good. I wouldn't recommend them to dogs of people but they are used in medicine for a reason... They are relatively safe and effecitve if used right


i was very interested in your response. It looks as though you are familiar with the pro's and con's of steroids. Do you know of anyone personally who has used them on a dog or themself?

Let's just say for arguments sake that these questions are a form of individual resarch into society's prejudices and convictions. In no way whatsoever are these questions meant to be judgemental or spark critisicm toward any member of GP.


----------

